# 2007 LeMond Website Is Up



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.lemondbikes.com/

In reading the recent threads about the 2007 LeMonds, I somehow missed that with the change from steel/carbon to aluminum/carbon for the "spine" bikes, some of the old spine models have been moved up to full carbon (Zurich, Buenos Aires). The only two spine models left are the Chambery and Alpe d'Huez.

No steel left at all except for the Sarthe (road), Fillmore (fixie), and Poprad (cross).


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

The bikes look good, but none of the new carbon frames are available only in framesets, that kinds sucks.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Robert M. said:


> The bikes look good, but none of the new carbon frames are available only in framesets, that kinds sucks.


The ONLY available frameset I saw was for the aluminum/carbon Chambery, the paint colors of which appear to have been chosen with University of Michigan fans in mind. They apparently won't even sell you the same frameset in the Alpe d'Huez color scheme.

I wish a Sarthe frameset was available. Silver with yellow panels, black carbon fork ... very classy.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

I think the neew site navigates better than the old one, and it looks great too. As far as the bikes, the new Sarthe looks hot, and it's interesting that the Poprad is only available in the disc model this year. I'm not going to say anything negative, but it's really too bad they did away with the steel and ti spine models. It'll be interesting to see how they do with the new carbon bikes.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*No full Ultegra in "Spine" Series*

It is interesting that with the new AL/Carbon spine bikes there is not a full Ultegra model. The highest end you can go it the Chambery which is a mix of 105 and Ultegra. Seems to me that they are really trying to drive their high-end business into the new full carbon bikes.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I do like the addition of the MSRP to this years models (not present for 2006).

Also noticed the alu/carbon combo bikes are not offered with the highest tech components making me think the frame itself its not really the highest tech stuff-more like the trek 2000 type bikes.


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

i don't understand why the sarthe isn't available in frameset. i really want to build a steel bike and like the lemonds...


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

brad nicholson said:


> i don't understand why the sarthe isn't available in frameset. i really want to build a steel bike and like the lemonds...



B, your best bet is to look for one on ebay. The last steel frameset available from Lemond was the MJ Classic.
One of those went on ebay for less than 400 bucks a couple of weeks ago. It was in very good shape.
I didn't jump because I have 2 steel Lemonds already.
good luck......


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

dj, thanks for the head's up. i'll check them out on ebay. b


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

it's also interesting to note the the Poprad Disc is now a 9 speed. my 06 Poprad Disc is 10 speed.. 

sad that the Poprad canti can't be found, that's truly a great bike.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't think the site is 100% finished yet. No mention of the 850 gram triomphe ultimate frame or the new Tete de Course that were repoted in Velo News. Also, the flash into seems like it should have music.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Past model year info missing*

The information on bikes from prior model years is missing as well. This was one of the most interesting features of the old site. To my mind, it really reflected LeMond's commitment to on going support for their products. I hope that this feature comes back.


----------



## JoshCyclist (Apr 19, 2006)

Lemond doesn't sell the steel framesets anymore for the same reason they don't offer the Lemonds in the Project One treatment anymore. The frames would retail from $700-900 at least. The only people buying those were guys who work in the shops who got 20% below dealer price. The shop I worked at, the customers all wanted Madones. The five Project 1 bikes we sold that year were all Trek Madones. Two of the employees got P1 Lemonds. Nothing exceptional about the welds. A customer could get something custom for that kind of money if they had to pay retail.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JoshCyclist,
You mean tey offerred p1 lemonds before? wow i didnt know. i know trek n lemond are affiliated in a way or another but if this' the case, then why doesnt lemond use oclv carbon 110 or 55 on their bikes? and the bike frames of lemonds are a little differently shaped then trek's too.


----------



## JoshCyclist (Apr 19, 2006)

The Steel/Carbon bikes used 120, the Ti/Carbon bikes used 110. The frames do have a different geometry based on Greg's personal biases.


----------

